
The condom of the future is coming – with support from Charlie Sheen - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/08/18/lelo-hex-condom-lelo-charlie-sheen-condom-hexagon-condoms-lelo-safe-sex/
======
evans99
Great story....and who doesn't love Chucky!

